# ipodtouch pas de connexion auto au wifi



## ambrine (23 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,

Apple m'a changé mon IpodTouch sur un problème "sans" solution de localisation, et ce nouvel Ipod ne se connecte pas aux réseaux wifi connus...

A chaque fois je dois aller dans réglage et sélectionner le réseau ad-hoc....

Ensuite pas de problème...

Voyez-vous quelque chose que je puisse tenter avant de le faire repartir ??


----------



## ambrine (26 Mars 2013)

Un petit Up.... pour dire que l'iPod se reconnecte automatiquement sur un autre réseau que le mien.... Mais pas le mien ! Je n'ai pourtant rien changé dans le réseau :rateau:

Au SECOURS !!!


----------



## ambrine (5 Avril 2013)

Et bien mes aieux.... quelle histoire!

C'est le nom du réseau wifi qui est en cause ! :rateau:

Je ne sais pas quelle fonction est programmée dans IOS, mais Apple a mis des noms de réseau en mémoire auxquels vous ne pouvez pas vous connecter automatiquement. Il faut faire la connexion manuellement 

J'ai laissé le nom par défaut de mon routeur Netgear, soit NETGEAR, et c'était une COLOSSALE FAAUUUTE  

Mais le plus fort, c'est que mon premier iPodTouch (on en est au 3ème...) n'en avait rien à fo.....tre de cette fonction. Le nom de NETGEAR il l'aimait bien et faisait son petit travail d'iPod tranquillement.

Mais Bon Sang de Bon Soir, Ingénieur d'APPLE, mais qu'est ce qui t'as pris ???!....!!!!


----------

